# need help asap mk2 cluster headlight switch problems?



## adamreet (Jan 25, 2009)

currently i swapped a transmission in my car and after the swap ive notice my guage panel works while the headlight switch is off, but when i turn my headlight switch on. i lose the tach and everything on the cluster. any ideas. ive checked fuses wires. im lost at this point. any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## adamreet (Jan 25, 2009)

really need inspection and this is stopping me cuz my highbeam indicator doesnt work. HELP!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Likely that the ignition switch decided to fail. It does OK, until you add the headlights' load to it.
Possibility #2 is simply a bad connection at the battery (did you re-check those? Take it apart, clean it, etc?)

Do the headlights work?
If no:
Pop the headlight switch out. Find the termnal marked *X* on it. Measure voltage with engine running - should be ~battery voltage. Turn lights on - I'll bet it drops to little or nothing.
If that happens, ignition switch has failed, and needs new.


----------



## adamreet (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks for the info ill have to chk it out. i have noticed upon start up the battery light comes on but goes out then when i give it some juice


----------



## adamreet (Jan 25, 2009)

rechecked all connections,cleaned etc. still nothing. had same problem with old trans before swapped. only thing i didnt try was ignition switch. could that really be the problem?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yes, it could (and, likely is.) The way the factory wired the cars, the headlight switch is, ah, a bit overloaded (mainly due to the requirement that it carry the current load for the headlights.)
Explanation: http://www.the152.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=54397 

Like I said: just grab a meter, pop the headlight switch out (or, drop the bottom cover from the column), and check voltages there. Only takes 2 minutes.

Once you get it fixed, I'd highly recommend relaying your headlights. It not only greatly increases their output (full system voltage is A Good Thing), it also greatly improves the electrical reliability of the vehicle (no headlamp load on ign switch, headlight switch, dimmer switch, and fusebox.)


----------



## adamreet (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks. i was told it was my dimmer switch. my headlights work and all but you can tell the when there on cuz it loads up and you can tell the draw from it, you hear the alternator really going to work idle dies down


----------



## adamreet (Jan 25, 2009)

i was also told that i have the wrong headlight switch cuz it was pulled from cis car and mine digi ce2. but my old switch works fine in the other car and all. the info you gave me actually puts me somewhere to begin. had so many dumb issues with this car im like pullin my hair out every month


----------

